

Why Business Cards Matter - maxmzd_
http://briandelaney.me/why-business-cards-matter

======
scottporad
I started going down the "business cards are useless" path, but then I thought
of a way to make my cards more valuable: I put a coupon for using our service
on the back side. Here's pics of front and back:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/112838119585811037366/alb...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/112838119585811037366/albums/5859374089037107793)

P.S. Feel free to use the coupon code if you want.

